# Where would I make a thread about posting screenshots from Wii?



## banjo2 (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm wanting to make a forum post about posting snapshots from a Wii game, though where would I put it? I'm expecting i'll get like 2 replies, but I want to know where the right place would be. I'm not completely sure.


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2018)

The Wii tutorial section is the place to be


----------

